# Meowello



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Hi, I just found out about this forum yesterday while researching possible treatments for ear mites, and it looks like such a friendly, helpful community that I decided to stick around :wink: 

I am owned by two 6-month-old sisters, adopted from a cat rescue in February. They have grown and changed so much since we got them, now they are the absolute rulers of our place... and our home life revolves around them.

Here is Isis, Snotty-in-Chief, who becomes a snugglebunny only at night and in the early morning when no one can see her :









Isis with a Jurassic Cat eye effect:









And this is Mew, the happy-go-lucky gluepot kitty with a fetish for plastic and paper bags:









Looking all innocent:









They are indoor cats only for now, but I hope to be able to move to a little house with a nicely enclosed yard for them to sunbathe and hunt and enjoy the fresh air...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...very cute kitties! 



Nini said:


> Here is Isis, Snotty-in-Chief, who becomes a snugglebunny only at night and in the early morning when no one can see her


I know this cat...in my house her name is Maggie! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome and please do hang around and post more pics of those beautiful cats. I especially want to see a pic showing off Mew's lovely tail!! And that first picture of Isis would make a good entry in the caption contest, if you can come up with one.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Precious kitties :luv They are adorable!! Welcome, welcome!!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone  

If you say this is a place where I can post tons and tons of pictures of the Monsters, well, I LOVE IT, ahah!

More paperbag fun:









How to properly use a laptop:









Little bag lady:









Catnap:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You have such handsome, gorgeous cats.....and looking so sleek and healthy....plus you're a very good photographer. :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thanks...  

You would not believe the dozens of mediocre pics I have stored on my computer though! It takes a good twenty of them before a good one shows up!

Speaking of sleek, my kitties are not plump and yet a little tiny pouch of skin has started developing between their back legs. Is this due to the spaying? Or is it an indication that I should adapt the amount I am feeding them?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitties you got there!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are beautiful, and I think Mew's coloring is unusual. Such a deep color on his face between his stripes, but with lighter under-fur! Very pretty.

Don't worry about the belly-sag. Some cats get it, some don't. It has nothing to do with spaying. I've had both females and males with and without the belly-sag. Granted, the ones without the sag were the thinnest and most fit. That also doesn't mean that kitties WITH belly-sag are un-fit...I have plenty of fit cats with the belly-sag. 
All that belly-sag really is, is loose skin. Cats are very mobile and they need that extra bit of skin to be able to spread their legs during some of their more energetic maneuvers.
I think it is a genetically hereditary thing, like our earlobes being either attached or hangy-down. Mine are attached. Hubby's are hangy-down.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> They are beautiful, and I think Mew's coloring is unusual. Such a deep color on his face between his stripes, but with lighter under-fur! Very pretty.


Thanks! The lady we got them from said this was called a "smokey" coat. The hair appears dark grey and black on the top, but is actually white underneath - which allowed for funny white patches on their side markings while their fur was growing back after spaying!

Thank you also for those precisions about the belly-sag (learned a word today!). It's comforting to know that it is not a sign of them getting overweight. They are just beginning to fill in and grow from kittens to cats, and seem very fit to me... they run and jump around so much I would really have to stuff their faces non-stop for them to get chubby :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four, and your furrys are adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I have a picture of Sugar almost like the 1st pic of Isis, they are both really cute. 

As for the belly pooch, both my cats have it but Sugar's is extremely saggy. I heard it can also be where they store their extra fat reserves in case they starve or something. But regardless, the pooch is nothing to worry about. Just watch it when they run, it's hilarious :lol:


----------



## uminchu (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice cats! Mischievious eyes, I bet they keep you on your toes.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

uminchu said:


> Nice cats! Mischievious eyes, I bet they keep you on your toes.


Thanks  

Yes they keep me on my toes for sure, actually these ladies are so spoiled that they DEMAND entertainment when they're bored and don't feel like sleeping or playing with each other. Meow... Meeeeow... MEEEEEEOWWWWWWW!!! 
I don't have a job yet so I have been spending a good part of the day at home with them ever since we adopted them two months ago, I guess that makes them think that I am their full-time devoted slave :lol: 

But I love it. Hehe.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome Nini! Glad to have you with us. Your cats are so cute!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your cats are beautiful. I have a bag lady also, can't leave one unattended 8O .


----------

